# what's this on my loach skin?



## tovtm (20 Dec 2011)

come home tonight and noticed this on my loach what is it and will lots of W/c cure it?
I have a tank with two discus in it along with tetra so I can't add meds to the tank as it will effect the discus.


 



thanks in advance.
Tom


----------



## tovtm (20 Dec 2011)

just seen he's breathing fast and also got one puffy eye too


----------



## BigTom (20 Dec 2011)

Can't quite tell from the pic but has he lost his dorsal fin? I had a khuli loach that did that once, completely ripped it off somehow. Can't remember if he survived or not to be honest as I gave the tank away shortly after.


----------



## tovtm (20 Dec 2011)

yep I think he's ripped off a small dorsal fin not main one whats the options? a harsh way flush him away or think he will get better without infecting the tank with his open wounds


----------



## Gill (20 Dec 2011)

What is in the tank that he could have bashed himself against. Raphael Cats are tough fish AFAIR and should heal.


----------



## tovtm (20 Dec 2011)

he likes bloody getting Into tight spots like between heater and bog wood or glass and bogwood, I've had himfor two years never a cut or nothing and it's all stayed the same inside the tank :s what about the big eye will that go down do you think with just more clean W/C


----------



## morefirejules08 (20 Dec 2011)

not sure if anyone has pointed it out but thats not a loach. its a humbug catfish, part of the doradid family
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Platydoras&species=armatulus&id=629


----------



## tovtm (20 Dec 2011)

in all honesty I have no idea why I said my loach it was a quick thread I posted, it was sol to me as a talking catfish.


----------



## amy4342 (21 Dec 2011)

I would probably just add some Melafix - it's fine with Discus. Should aid healing.


----------



## Gill (21 Dec 2011)

amy4342 said:
			
		

> I would probably just add some Melafix - it's fine with Discus. Should aid healing.



Thats the Med I was trying to remember, def recommend it.


----------



## stan1973 (8 Jan 2012)

My brother had one of the black with white spot talking catfish (agamexis pectinifrons), it sat on a heater and burnt a huge hole in its side but my brother just tipped a bit of salt into the wound and it healed up and lived for about 20 years.


----------

